# Middle east INTL Riyadh school - admission help



## mannarkkadryd (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi
Seeking anyones help in getting admission for my daughter to UKG next year (Starting April 2010-cbse) in the Asian section of the Middle East INTL School.
Currently she is doing LKG but American curriculum. I need to transfer her before STD 1 to the CBSE, please help...
If anyone having good contacts with Middle East management please let me know. I am willing to pay any kind of donations if admitted.
Please reply by mail if you have a good contact, a Million thanks in advance.


----------

